# Timmy the Lorax



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ound: I need to get off the computer NOW and do something productive.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

What an ADORABLE Lorax!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol! Cute!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

HAHA!! ound: very creative :laugh:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love Timmy the Lorax!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahah...I was wondering what he was suppose to be. Cute!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is hilarious! Specially since my boyfriend has been calling Boo, Lorax, since seeing the commercials for the movie!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

dodrop82 said:


> That is hilarious! Specially since my boyfriend has been calling Boo, Lorax, since seeing the commercials for the movie!


I know don't they look just like a Lorax? My friend teaches elementary school and brought in the picture to show her class.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

ROTFL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Saw the Lorax today, it is a cute little thing.
Would love to get Henry and mustache and eyebrows in that color.


----------

